# Irish Bog Oak, Black TN Baron



## alamocdc (Sep 3, 2006)

This was my biggest piece of IBO so I thought it deserved a Black TN kit. It was barely big enough (that's also why it's B2B) and if it weren't for my PHD vise, I'd never have been able to get this drilled right. Before some of you say, "You could also have drilled it straight on the lathe.", I tired that first. The problem is that the blank was trapezoidal and I couldn't get it chucked up straight enough to be confident that I wouldn't ruin it. Dipped lacquer finish, and I didn't seal all the pores. I let the lacquer seal what it could and I did use Deft Sanding Sealer during the sanding process. Anyway, here it is. 





Thanks for taking time to look and as always, feel free to hammer away. Looks like I didn't get all the TSW residue off, so I'll have to double check that.[:I]


----------



## angboy (Sep 3, 2006)

[]I like it Billy- very nice shiny finish! The black TN kit was a good choice. []


----------



## BigRob777 (Sep 3, 2006)

Billy,
I still have yet to do a baron.  Don't you just love the vise?  A friend was commenting on mine the other day and I said that I really think it's worth every penny.  With my drill, I'd hate to have a bar in the front too.
Nice looking pen, by the way.
Rob


----------



## Boomalia (Sep 3, 2006)

Very nice pen.


----------



## Marc Phillips (Sep 4, 2006)

Help a new guy out Billy []

TN = Titanium

IBO = Irish Bog Oak...

B2B = ?

TSW = ? 

Great looking pen...


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 4, 2006)

Great looking pen I Love IBO on TN

 for Marc:

B2B= Barrel to Barrel


TSW=Trade secret for wood(www.figuredwoodz.com)


----------



## Dario (Sep 4, 2006)

Billy,

Wonderful pen..very elegant.


----------



## jssmith3 (Sep 4, 2006)

Nice job Billy, I still have some IBO guess I will give it a try.
Janet


----------



## Rudy Vey (Sep 4, 2006)

Nice pen, Billy. I like IBO, my favourite wood and I have done many of these, as long as the blank is large enough size-wise that it fits the largest bushing it will work.
But now I have a large stash of very good quality IBO that will last for a long time. For a finish I like the Enduro over CA (but have not used lacquer, dipped, wiped or sprayed), I believe it gives a more natural feeling. My favourite kits for IBO are the Baron in Chrome or Pt finish, Perfect Fit Convertible also in Chrome and lately the Sierra in Platinum combined with the black TI. I think the dark, nearly black wood does look best with the silvery colors, gold doesn't do it much for me and this is also reflected in my sales.


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks, guys!
Sorry, Marc, most have been answered, but B2B = bushing to bushing and it means turning the pen barrel w/o any ornate coves or beads.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 4, 2006)

Very nice Billy!  I think the Black Ti was an excellent choice.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 4, 2006)

Looks great. I'd like to see that in person.


----------



## PenTurnerJohn (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey, what's the best source for buying IBO in planks or boards?

John
Olathe KS


----------



## angboy (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />Thanks, guys!
> Sorry, Marc, most have been answered, but B2B = bushing to bushing and it means turning the pen barrel w/o any ornate coves or beads.



Guys???? [][]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



You got a problem with that ang<b>BOY</b>?


----------



## Rudy Vey (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenTurnerJohn_
> <br />Hey, what's the best source for buying IBO in planks or boards?
> 
> John
> Olathe KS



IRELAND!!!
There is always some IBO for sale on ebay, I buy quite a bit there and brought some back from vacations. Stay away from pieces that are not cut into squares, blanks or little boards, and they look just like a piece of tree/branch or so. This is mainly crap, and I have had only bad experience with these. Your penblank yield is very small, these pieces are good for carvings etc. and have lots of punky and rotten spots.

At this time there are some pen blanks for sale, for about $81 including shipping, makes about $5.40 a blank. The quality is good, but they are small, just about 0.6 inch (19/32) square. If you buy from Ireland expect high shipping costs. I have my suppliers break down shipments in several packages because we could save quite some money.

Some friends here on IAP have bought from me and I think they liked what they got for their money.


----------



## challagan (Sep 4, 2006)

A real beautiful pen Billy. That irish bog oak is really nice and the finish set's it of. Nobody does lacquer like you! 

corey


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Angela, I'm from Texas, and "guys" has been a generic term for me since my youth. However, I apologize for any offense, m'lady![] Sorry, spent all day at the renaissance festival. []


----------



## jaywood1207 (Sep 4, 2006)

Great looking pen Billy.  I like the combination you have chosen.


----------



## angboy (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Touche, touche... Maybe I should change my username to anggirl. Nah.... it's more fun having people confused at times and wondering if I'm a girl or a boy! [}]


----------



## angboy (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



You're forgiven. In case you forget in the future, just think of Blaze and Lola being both made by and like me, and then you won't leave out the female! [][]


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRob777_
> <br />I still have yet to do a baron.



Rob,
skip the baron, 'do' the 'baroness'. She sounds better.[)]

-Peter-


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Pictures we want pictures(we've already seen Blaze and Lola)


----------



## angboy (Sep 5, 2006)

Here you go Eagle- a recent picture of me (OK, maybe not me exactly, but they used me as the model to draw her):



<br />

(Sorry to hi-jack the thread Billy- hopefully enjoying my picture will make up for it![])


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 5, 2006)

Yep, that's her alright... sort of. []


----------



## thetalbott4 (Sep 5, 2006)

If I could draw like that I would never need to leave the house.


----------



## arjudy (Sep 7, 2006)

As usual - Primo Stuff!!


----------

